# Traeger Cloud Controller



## stestardi (Oct 24, 2014)

After owning a Traeger Exec for 7 years and waiting for someone to develop a smart, connected controller for it, I've submitted an invention idea to Quirky, a New York City based invention company that takes inventors' ideas and, with the help of the Quirky community, turns the best ones into products.  The Traeger Cloud Controller:

* Enables cloud connectivity via Bluetooth, Zigbee, WiFi, or an optional longer-range radio device.

* Adds multiple probes for measuring food and grate temperature.

* Enables remote monitoring, alerts, and control via a smartphone or tablet app.

* Alerts users to over/under temperature conditions, such as when the smoker runs out of fuel, that could cause the loss of expensive smoker contents if not addressed quickly.

* Intelligently detects and properly reacts to a flame-out, attempts recovery, and alerts the user and shuts down the grill if recovery is unsuccessful.

* Provides continuously variable temperature control.

* Has flashable firmware that enables future feature upgrades or bug fixes, something that requires an expensive replacement today.

* Adds programmable temperature profiles for a set-it-and-forget-it experience.

Here's where I need your help: the inventions that have the best chance of getting developed are those that get the mosts votes and comments from the Quirky community.  So if you'd like to see this product developed, I'd appreciate your vote.  While you're there, you can submit your own ideas. If Quirky accepts it, they bear the development costs and share the profit with you. The guy who invented the Power Pivot has made over $500K to date!

Click the link below to see the invention on Quirky.  Once you sign up, be sure to click the Thumbs Up at the top right of the page.













Capture17.PNG



__ stestardi
__ Oct 24, 2014






Thank you!

https://www.quirky.com/invent/1460629/action/vote/query/view=trending&categories=all


----------



## graywolf1936 (Oct 24, 2014)

have the Traeger Jr with Ortec  controller.  The only thing I would like would be an audio flame out warning. The rest would not imterest me.


----------



## stestardi (Oct 24, 2014)

What's the difference between the rtech and the stock Traeger controller?


----------



## graywolf1936 (Oct 24, 2014)

The Jr. came with the basic controller, I believe it said lo- med- hi (its packed up in garage) The Ortech  is like the controller that Traeger puts on there more expensive models, with settings 180, 225, 250 etc.  I am not sure but I believe Ortech made Traeger's controllers.  At the time, I did not know I could buy an upgrade from them


----------



## stestardi (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks, graywolf1936.  I checked out their web site (http://ortechcontrols.com/) and it looks like they are indeed the manufacturer of the OEM Traeger controller:


> We are best known for designing and building the original 3-speed and digital thermostat controls for Traeger Pellet Grills.


Thanks for the info -- I had no idea.


----------

